# Pygmy baby too cold?



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

My brother just gave me a 4month old Pygmy goat buck to keep my half mini half alpine goat company. Her momma died a week ago so she was lonely.
We have baby Frodo locked in a pen inside the goat house as Darbe my little girl head butts him. We got ice. & snow last night so they are staying inside. 
Question is he was shaking this morning when we fed. We put blankets over his pen to try & keep warmth in there. Should we put a heat light on him or is he old enough we should be ok ? I hate heat lights cuz i worry about them getting knocked down by my chicken or the other goat.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he really needs something you could put a coat on him overnight or just put more bedding in his crate.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a 5 month old pygmy and it gets down to about 15 degrees at night and he is fine as long as he snuggles with my kinder doe.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks I wish he could snuggle with our little girl but she isn't nice & head butts him. That's why he is by himself. We put extra hay in there so he can get warm. I tried my dogs puppy coat on him today but I have to move the belly strap. He would pee on it so I'm goin to see it more forward.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My doe did the same thing but they got over it very quickly


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awww Frodo, he's pretty cute!

I agree, lots of bedding and keep a coat on him at night.

Are you planning on using him as a buck? If not, you may want to wether him. Just a thought


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The more they are allowed together, the better adjusted they will be with bonding to each other....also, even though he is a tiny little guy at 4 months old, you may want to consider having him wethered to avoid him becoming too overly buck friendly with your doeling 

ALOT of bedding in a draft free area, a box of sorts to go into to help hold in his body heat will help, a sweater/coat helps but he needs to be able to fluff up his own coat to insulate his body, a sweater does not allow that to happen.
Providing lots of hay and warm water a few times a day will help too.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks he is inside our goat house with our other goat. He is just in a large in a pen to protect him. They can see each other. It's draft free & they have heated water buckets.
We do plan on breeding him with our girl next year when he gets older. I did take coat off him so he can fluff up to keep warm. Plus we have blankets draped over top of pen.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Twink90 said:


> We have baby Frodo locked in a pen inside the goat house as Darbe my little girl head butts him. We got ice. & snow last night so they are staying inside.
> Question is he was shaking this morning when we fed. We put blankets over his pen to try & keep warmth in there. Should we put a heat light on him or is he old enough we should be ok ? I hate heat lights cuz i worry about them getting knocked down by my chicken or the other goat.


Is the cat/dog kennel in the first picture Frodo's? If so, drape a heavy towel over it. It will hold his warmth in and keep him nice and warm. I do that with my newborns if I need the pens with heat lamps for another kidding doe and it works beautifully!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes we've actually draped horse blankets over it. He is doing much better & actually playing with my other goat now! Very relieved


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear!!
Though you do plan to use him as a breeding buck next year, be aware that he will be a buck in all ways once your baby doe starts her first heat and you may end up with kids before you're ready


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh my little girl will be 2 this year so if he was to breed her we are fine with it. I'm just not expecting it to happen till he matures more. Especially since she is a bully.


----------

